# Colnago CF3 Ferrari



## Brie Dog (Jun 3, 2004)

Hi,
Anyone out there have a CF3? I have an opportunity to buy one via the internet. Interested to hear people's opinions about this bike and your purchase source(s).

Thanks


----------



## Marlon1 (May 17, 2004)

Most people offering this type of bikes are fake. 

I bought a Carbonissimo on Ebay.com. The seller asked me to send $1000 first. He let me see an official (!) UPS shipping form with my adress on it and more stuff. So I send $1000 and never heard anything about the bike...!

Buy a Carbonissimo, it's the same frame but cheaper and in nicer colors. Shops have it here for $3000 with Star fork.


----------

